# Brilliant Day!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, what a day we had today at the Croydon! Tia came first in her open and got her CC, meaning that she now only needs one more to become a GCCF champion. She got a third placing in one of her side classes. Millie took first and Best of Breed, and then went on to win the R and L class which actually had a cash prize!

Just thought I'd share with you all.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic!! Well done Tia and Millie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations to both girls


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent results :thumbup: Congratulations


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Really well done to you all


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh very well done!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks to you all! I'm still buzzing. There were some pics taken yesterday, so hopefully they'll magically appear here courtesy of a certain somebody very soon. Pretty please?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And, as if by magic



















Carly the steward









Carly the Korat lover









He's a bit heavy Carly and our Jack









I had lots of fun stalking Carly all day:001_tongue:


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Carly, well done!! I didn't see you at the end to say good bye, you must have been busy! where you off to next lol x

The pictures are great!!
And talking of pictures, steverags, were you the man going around taking pictures and i asked you take some of my cats, gave you my email address??
Just wondering if this was you, not that i'm waiting for my pictures... lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you muchly, Stalker Steve. I had great fun being stalked too!

Lisa, I haven't quite worked out where I'll be next. Still working on that one. Congrats on Lenny winning BOV adult though. Couldn't have been happier when I saw that on the website!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats Carly, great pics and excellent results  x


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lisa306 said:


> Hi Carly, well done!! I didn't see you at the end to say good bye, you must have been busy! where you off to next lol x
> 
> The pictures are great!!
> And talking of pictures, steverags, were you the man going around taking pictures and i asked you take some of my cats, gave you my email address??
> Just wondering if this was you, not that i'm waiting for my pictures... lol


Are you the youg lady wanting the pics for your website???


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you to you all. Still buzzing!


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi steverags.........
Yes that was me, dunno about the young bit tho lol....
Thanks very much  The pictures are lovely, just have to get the site sorted out now.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I will send you the full sized pics when I get time


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok thanks x they are nice and clear


----------

